# Ultrasound shows goiter



## thyroidboardsfan (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm hypo (TSH ~7 before treatment) and ultrasound shows goiter. Will thyroid hormone supplement treatment shrink the goiter eventually? Thanks.

Right Lobe: 5.1 x 1.6 x 1.8 cm

Left Lobe: 5.2 x 1.4 x 1.7 cm

Isthmus Thickness: 0.3 cm


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Most people get confused as to what a goiter is.............

A goiter is the enlargement of your entire thyroid........
Tumors or nodules are growths within or on your thyroid.......

If the type of hormone you're taking works for you it should shrink your goiter fairly quickly...........
If it took an ultrasound to find the goiter it's not that big.
Mine could be seen from across the room.........

If you have nodules they usually don't shrink with thyroid hormone replacement.

good luck


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid medication will often minimize antibodies. When the antibodies simmer down, the thyroid often shrinks.


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, in theory, that is what "should" happen. Your antibodies can be lowered a bit, hopefully continue to lower and never get too high again, and your thyroid and/or nodules should shrink. That is...unless you are like me! ;-)

I have Hashimoto's, an enlarged thyroid, nodules, ultrasound, then an FNA negative. Prior to starting thyroid medication, you could just barely see a very tiny swelling in my thyroid area. It was tiny, I am thin and fit, so it just looked like that it was my neck muscles and not like what you'd think of when you think goiter. I also had a tightness in my neck and at times felt like my airway was restricted. My antibodies where Over 1000. After starting medication, the tight feeling slowly went away, as did the restricted airway feeling. My thyroid was measured again and my thyroid slowly shrunk a bit. So did my nodules. Fast forward to now. Last summer my antibodies were at their lowest ever, right at 1000. I watched them slowly climb from there. 1800 in the fall. 3700 in February. I started feeling that tightness sometime after that. Beyond that, x2 just a few weeks ago. I am now back to the level of antibodies that I had after I was diagnosed and multiple months went by before I was finally given thyroid medication. In that period, my antibodies became over 6 times higher than what they were when I was diagnosed. The tightness had increased, so I knew I needed to get an ultrasound to see what was going on. My thyroid grew again, so did my nodules, and there are either some new small nodules or lymph nodes in or near my right thyroid lobe. I'll be seeing an ENT on Thursday.


----------

